# Josh Carmack Bee Supply



## SmokeEater2 (May 10, 2011)

I recently placed an order for some wooden ware from Josh Camack Bee Supply and I was very impressed with his customer service when dealing with a problem in my order.

One of the items in my small (under 60 bucks) order was an assembled 5 frame Nuc. When it arrived I noticed there was no opening for bees to enter or exit. I emailed him and explained the problem and asked how he recommended making an opening for the bees.

Within 10 minutes I received a phone call from Josh Carmack about the Nuc. He didn't make excuses at all,He told me that he made a mistake,apologized for the problem,told me how to fix the Nuc easily and then said he was sending another Nuc since this one wasn't perfect. 

He did just that and shipped it on his dime too and I received it today. I was very impressed with the way Josh conducts his business and I will be buying all my wooden ware from him in the future. 

I should add that the deep supers and inner covers I received in the same order were perfect. :applause:

http://carmacksupply.com/index.php?route=common/home


----------



## mjbkeeper (May 18, 2011)

I too ordered from Josh Carmack Bee Supply. We order a couple thousand dollars worth of equipment (worth much more if ordered from another supplier, can't beat Josh's pricing). Josh and his wife were wonderfule. The equipment is of top quality and he was sure to make it as we requested for our divided mediums and nuc boxes for our mating queens. 

I tell everyone about Josh and his family's business. Great people, amazing customer service and a quality that can't be matched! Try them out, you will not be disappointed.


----------

